# Stinky Fingers?



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Ive used the stinky finger baits a few times with a sponsered charter captain and had some luck with them on my own. but for those of you thats tried them whats the verdict?:001_huh: im thinking of buying a bunch of them since they are cheaper then gulp, but not completely sold.


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Stinky Fingers work! And work quite well. It's a heavy soft plastic jerk bait, similar to the Exudes. There is a unique perforated belly that acts like a sponge and absorbs the scent (pogy oil), and even allows you to recharge the bait by simply squeezing the bait in the bag and sponging up more scent. These baits are the real deal. I like them on weighted or unweighted worm hooks but many anglers are pegging them to jig heads as well.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=738529


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

I will admit to being totally against them and throwing everything BUT stinky fingers while my buddy fished with nothing but stinky fingers. They work and it was shoved in my face on many occasions. I have a large order in route.


----------



## Sunjammers (Jan 23, 2013)

It's been outselling Gulp! and triggerX at the shop http://sunjammers.com/fishing-tackle/lures/soft-plastic/stinky-finger.html


----------

